# METFORMIN for PCOS not TTC



## jcanady1121 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi

I wanted to know could you be prescribed metformin if you're not ttc?? I more so want it because my weight keeps going up and down. Everytime i'll try and lose weight I will either not lose any or lose a 1lb and gain it back 2 days later. It has taken me a year to lose 5lbs and that's with eating right. Will most doctors prescribe Metformin for PCOS?

Oh yeah by the way I have never ever had a natural period, the only time I have a period is when im on BC and even then it's only a drop. Will metformin help with regulating my cycles?

Im not against pregnancy and would love to have a baby at any time im blessed with it to do so; so if it happens from being on metformin im fine with that and would be so thankful.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you actually seen a doctor (gyno and endocrinology) for PCOS?

Your doctor should have already talked over taking "Met" after your dx. If not then you need to get a new doctor.

Also Metformin isn't a magic weight loss cure... most of the people I know on it did not lose weight and suffered terrible "morning sickness" type all day nausea.


----------



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

You should see a reproductive endocrinologist ... even if you are not ttc. They will test if you are insulin resistant. It's very common with pcos and is different than being diabetic. If you are insulin resistant they will most likely prescribe metformin. I know a lot of people have had negative digestive side effects but it has been a miracle drug for me. It has not gotten me pregnant but I also have lots of other issues with male factor also. It did help with getting a regular period .. something I never ever had without it.

A reproductive endocrinologist WILL see you just to treat pcos and IMO it should be treated. They will check for other hormone issues, cardiac issues, hypothyroid, etc. These are all issues related to pcos and should be taken seriously.

Good luck!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to a regular old endocrinologist and talked to her about how my body ran. I told her about TTC but that was beside the point. (This was also to cover my butt since insurance at the time wouldn't pay for anything fertility related.) She did end up perscribing metformin for me. I didn't have the GI symptoms others have mentioned either. I lost weight and started having more normal periods around this time too but it took time.


----------

